

Founder of FSFE receives Cross of Merit from Germany - fs111
http://blogs.fsfe.org/greve/?p=403

======
wingo
Fantastic, and lovely how he speaks of sovereignty in the context of his
acceptance of this award -- that communities and software live outside the
state, without need for its approval to function on a human level. Hanseatic
acceptance indeed.

